# cheap light wheel idea



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

hey guys. been looking into some lightweight wheels that dont brake the bank or while i'm riding. let me know what you think of the set up...

me-
175 lbs 6' 5"

riding-
semi-agressive on road and paved trails
needs to be strong enough for hopping curbs, railroad tracks, holes, and speedbumps.

bike-
Giant Defy 1

wheels-
ultralight hubs from bikehubstore.com
kinlin xr200 rims 20/28
dt swiss revolution spokes
tires and size? not sure. advice?


----------



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

should come out under 400 dollars not counting assembly. weight should be under 1050g not including tires.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

nsk1 said:


> hey guys. been looking into some lightweight wheels that dont brake [sic] the bank or while i'm riding. let me know what you think of the set up...me -175 lbs 6' 5".....riding - semi-agressive on road and paved trails.....needs to be strong enough for hopping curbs, railroad tracks, holes, and speedbumps.......kinlin xr200 rims 20/28.....dt swiss revolution spokes


This is a joke right? Hahahah, yeah very funny. You do know that out of *light-strong-cheap* you do get to pick any *two* doncha?

You weigh 175 and you want one of the lightest rims (xr200) and the lightest spokes (Rev) and hardly any of them to boot (20/28) and you want to go "hopping curbs, railroad tracks, holes"?

'Scuse me for a second - *"BwaaaaHaaaaHaaaaa(snort)Haaaaaa"*. Sorry about that but it made me feel better. :blush2:

I won't even bother addressing the "weight should be under 1050g" part.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree withe Mike if you wanna a set of wheels that can take abuse at your size put at least 28 spokes in the front and 32 in the back better even 32 and 32.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

I had a set of handbuilt wheels, same spoke count and they were very lightweight. But even at 145 lbs I broke spokes on both wheels. The weight savings didn't help on a century ride with the tire rubbing against the frame. They're just collecting dust now.

... on second thought - you want to buy them? Rear hub is campy compatible and the front wheel is still missing a spoke I think.


----------



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

not kidding. just learning. thought i'd put it out there to check with the smarties.

thanks for saving me the time and money. not kidding. i really do appreaciate it. i thought i'd give it a try and not post something like "i weigh this much, what should i get." sorry if my math is wrong... i was rushing.

what about a xr270 with 28/32? or am i still dreaming?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

nsk1 said:


> what about a xr270 with 28/32? or am i still dreaming?


Perfect. Now you're talkin'.


----------



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Perfect. Now you're talkin'.


thoughts on how much that'd weigh?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

nsk1 said:


> thoughts on how much that'd weigh?


My guess would be 1500 - 1650 grams.


----------



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

would it be better to run a stronger (heavier) spoke and run fewer of them? just thinkin out loud now...


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a pair of performance titan 20 x 24. 27mm rims and about 1700 grms. I weigh close to 200 with cycling garb. Ride the hell out of them, bunny hop things if necessary, etc. They have never gone out of true. My older clinchers used to go out of true at least every 6 months. The performance wheels have around 12 miles on them. time will tell how long they will last. I also have a pair of vueltas 20 x 2 with 130mm rims. those weigh close to 1900 grms. They have over 2000 miles without problems. 

I believe that at 1600-1700 grams, you can find strong, light wheels with low spoke count. Under 1600 at your weight, you are looking for trouble, Unless they are very high profile rims for racing and time trialing. For training, I would stay well over 1700grms. Remember, you are training, There is no advantage to save weight during training. Once you get really good, and you are tying for top places in local races, you can invest on a spare pair of racing wheels, with the money from the top finishes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

nsk1 said:


> would it be better to run a stronger (heavier) spoke and run fewer of them? just thinkin out loud now...


No, for strength, the more spokes the better. Actually even though I don't think that Revs are the best spokes for you, they would just give a more flexible wheel and not a weaker one.

The problem with "less" spokes is that the fewer the spokes, the more work each one is doing - making truing harder and a wheel that goes further out of true if a spoke breaks.


----------



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

cool. good info. what spokes would you recommend if not the revolutions?


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

revolutions everywhere but DS.

Unknowingly, when i built my first CX wheelset with Rev's all around 32x3cross, i wish i had gone with comp on the DS, they twist alot when building...

That said, they never went out of true and I never had a problem with them racing at 200# and not being kind during races


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

nsk1 said:


> cool. good info. what spokes would you recommend if not the revolutions?


My favorites are Sapim Race which are the equivalent of DT Competition.


----------



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

the Defy 1 already uses Competition spokes 24/28.... kinda why i thought i could go lower since i'm under the impression that the wheels are always overbuilt from the factory.


----------



## hanzo111 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a thought

Bicycle wheel warehouse 
Blackset Race 12 White Edition 1451g
$369.00


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Gotta be a troll post. (His / her) request is ridicules


Mike T. said:


> This is a joke right? Hahahah, yeah very funny. You do know that out of *light-strong-cheap* you do get to pick any *two* doncha?
> 
> You weigh 175 and you want one of the lightest rims (xr200) and the lightest spokes (Rev) and hardly any of them to boot (20/28) and you want to go "hopping curbs, railroad tracks, holes"?
> 
> ...


----------



## nsk1 (Feb 22, 2012)

found it

Road - Riders 198 or less - Blackset Race 12 White Edition 1451g - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------

